# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  اختى على علاقه بولد

## M.A

السلام عليكم
انا فى موقف مجرج جدا
انا اكتشفت انا اختى على علاقه بولد معاها فى الكليه علاقه بريئه لان انا عارف اختى كويس هى متربيه
بس بصراحه انا حتجنن انا مش عارف اعمل ايه انا بحبها جدا و بخاف عليها قوى
الموقف صعب عليا اوى
انا مش بكلمها 
ارجوا الرد تعمل ايه لو انتو مكانى اعمل ايه؟
شكرا

----------


## shawky5555

بامانة
انت عندك حلين الاول انك تنخانق مع اختك وتاخد موقف الرجل الشرقى الى بيفتكر ان دة بيحافظ على رجولته...(انا طبعا مش مع الاقتراح دة)
الحل التانى 
انك تتكلم معاها وتشوف الموضوع بتاعها دة بدا ازاى ووصل لحد فين؟
(كدة انت هتكون كسبتها)وبعد كدة تتطلب منها انك تقابل الشاب دة وتتكلم معاه وانت هتعرف نواياه من اسلوب كلامه.
فلو حسيت ان دة انسان كويس وليه مستقبل ممكن تخلها تستمر معاه بس تحت نظرك انت؟؟ يعنى تخليهم يتعاملوا كزمايل لحد ما يبقى هناك شى رسمى..وهى اكيد هتحترمك وتتعامل كدة.
اما لو حسيت انه بيلعب بيها ففى الحاله دية ممكن توقف الموضوع دة باى طريقة؟
وبردة هى مش هترضى تستمر مع حد بيلعب بيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وربنا يسترها معاها

----------


## همساء

انا بقول نفس الراى وهو انك تتكلم معاها بهدوء وتنسى انك اخوها واتكلم معاها كصديق وحاول انك تحكيلها اى حاجة خاصة بيك عشان هى كمان تتشجع وتحكيلك

 وبعد ما تفهم منها اطلب منها انها تعرفك بيه زى ما العضو الى قبلى قال المهم عاملها

 كصديق قبل ما تكون اخ عشان تكسب ثقتها ومتقلقشى منك

             ولك منى كل الاحترام

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم
لو كنت مكانك سأفعل الاتى
لو ربنا قدرنى و قدرت امسك انفسى ح افهمها ان الموضوع ده ايا كان الهدف منه فهو حرام ولا يرضى عنه الله و ان عليها ان تمتنع فورا عن هذا و الا فاننى سوف اراقبها كظلها و اترك دراستى و اهب نفسى  لهذا الموضوع و اذا ما وجدتها تكرر هذا الامر ثانية فسوف اعرضها لحرج بالغ امام اصحابها ثم اعود لاخبر ولى امرها
اما صديقها فلن اكلف نفسى عناء التحدث معه ابدا اللهم الا كلمتين
 ( يابن الناس البيوت لها ابواب فان كنت تريدها فتعالى الى والدها فورا و ان كنت لا تستطيع حاليا فسيكون يوم ان اراك معها ثانية هو اخر يوم تراك فيه امك !!!! )

----------


## elemairy1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. أعتقد ان لو الوالده هى التى قامت بالكلام معها بالطريقه التى ذكرها الاخوه الافاضل فى ردودهم السابقه هيكون ليه نتيجه أفضل والله الموفق. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## monahamada

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,,
المواجهة لا بد من مواجهة أختك بما عرفت والتوصل لحل، ،
بعدين يا أخي البنت لما تحب ومايكون أحد معاها بتمشي وراء عاطفتها يعني تقولك في البداية أنا اقدر اتحكم بنفسي واعرف بعمل ايه ؟لالالالالالا الست لما تحب مابتعرف بتعمل ايه وبعدين الحب لازم يكون له قيود وحدود هو لو عاوزها بجد يجي يتقدم كما قال تعالى ( وَأْتُواْ الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ) (البقرة : 189 )
(وَلَـكِن لاَّ تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرّاً إِلاَّ أَن تَقُولُواْ قَوْلاً مَّعْرُوفاً وَلاَ تَعْزِمُواْ عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ حَتَّىَ يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ) (البقرة : 235 ) 
وما في بعد كلام الله كلام لأنه هو خلق العباد وهو أدرى فيهم 
أسأل الله أن يعينك ويلهمك الصبر

----------

